# What's the stangest thing you've pulled up



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Let's see some pictures of the strangest sea dweller you've brought up from the deep!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

dont have the pics but i do have the anchor my buddy pulled up about 2 yrs ago. he thought it was a monster stingray!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

While fishing in Cozumel a couple of years ago , my friend fought for about 45 min. a large chunk of coral that had been snaged by a grouper or something ,it was about 3/4 of a square yard in size. TOO FUNNY.
Bill


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Not from the deep but I thought this bobtailed trout was nteresting. Seemed perfectly healthy and tail was completely healed..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i caught a bearded brotula at Tequila


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Galveston Jetties*

CastAway fishing rod with shimano calcutta 250dc still fish with it today


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

An open umbrella facing the hard way...that was trippy.

A lil Zebco 33 on a crappie pole.

I caught a nice grouper on a snapper slapper, the deckhand seemed to think that was wierd.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Not from the deep but I thought this bobtailed trout was nteresting. Seemed perfectly healthy and tail was completely healed..


that would be an awsome fish for my aquarium.

-Patrick


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

ceiling fan.


----------



## steve35 (Aug 23, 2005)

Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

A dead Catalina island goat.


----------



## Big Mack Attack (Jul 27, 2006)

When I was about 16 or 17 years old my girlfriend and I walked as far as we could get out on the south jetty. We were fishing at night and she snagged something. When she slapped it up on the rocks I said "what the @4$^%# is that" it looked like the skin off of a chicken. I used my knife to spread it out and when I did, I looked at my girlfriend she looked at me with the same face that I imagine that I had. I flicked it back in the water and we started packing our stuff and got off the rocks without saying anything. When we got back to the truck, I asked her what she thought it was and she thought the same thing that I did. It looked as though someone had skinned a human face. It had very deteriorated eye, nose and mouth holes. I still see my old girlfriend every few years and we always talk about that story (both of us still convinced after 30 years).

Who knows, but we may all be suprised at how many end up "sleeping with the fishes"


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I caught a pair of pannies in my shrimp net one time, then about four days later I caught a tampon in my try-net, serious! I also have caught several rods, sunglasses, anchors, etc...


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> i caught a bearded brotula at Tequila


is that safe for me to google at work???:dance:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Your OK!!*

Here is the info

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brotula



deebo said:


> is that safe for me to google at work???:dance:


----------



## KConway (Jul 9, 2006)

Foul hooked this while going after blue runners... no idea what it was, but it was tiny (compare to the sabiki hook)...


----------



## BUSHWACKER (Apr 2, 2007)

I Caught Melon One Time. Haha


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

While trolling off Freeport we snagged an underwater diving scooter. Looked like a torpedo but had handgrip throttles. The battery was gone but took it back to the house and hooked it up to 12v and the motor purred like a kitten. had alot of moss and a few barnacles so it had been adrift for a while. Sold it to a diver.


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

Foul hooked a 400lb or so sea turtle. Thought it was a giant grouper.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Tis a Blenny



KConway said:


> Foul hooked this while going after blue runners... no idea what it was, but it was tiny (compare to the sabiki hook)...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

KConway said:


> Foul hooked this while going after blue runners... no idea what it was, but it was tiny (compare to the sabiki hook)...


I may be wrong but it looks like a baby puffer!


----------



## SCOTT SOKOLY (May 28, 2004)

*?*



deebo said:


> is that safe for me to google at work???:dance:


.

HEYSCOTT, DID YOU GET HOLD OF THIS THREAD LAST WEEK OR WHAT?

J/J I HAVE MADE A COUPE OF CALLS AND WILL CALL YOU TOMORROW!!

SCOTT

(if you can't laugh @ it what good is playing the game?"


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

This one wasnt from below, but above... Im not sure it counts, but it was dang funny.

One time my cousin and I were fishing somewhere outta Rockport when he casted overhead in his pattented spooky manner and snagged a Seagull outta midair. That was one upset bird... by the time he reeled a few cranks, it pulled itself loose and hauled it outta there. I thought for sure I was going to die from laughter... I had cramps in my side I was laughing so hard. 

Scott


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Headshot said:


> by the time he reeled a few cranks, it pulled itself loose and hauled it outta there. Scott


I have caught many Seagulls and them pulling away is a good thing. You DID NOT want to try to get the hook out and be a nice guy to gulls when they are PO'ed that they are caught. NO,NO,NO,NO WAY did you want to do it. They have a bad sense of Humor! LOL


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

*Caught this amazing....*

pipefish from 290' of water while fishing live bait last summer. Kicked my butt, thought it was a huge grouper.


----------



## Capteddie (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Tex (Oct 18, 2004)

*Rolex*

I caught a Rolex in the surf once. And guess what..........it was still tickin'.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Caught a dead guy while surf fishing SPI a few years ago. I was afraid it was some dude who was swimming around there got tangled up in my line and drowned. I went out and swam him in and was immediately surrounded by spectators, and then this guy jumps on him and starts CPR and yells for someone else to start mouth-to-mouth. All the spectators turned around and walked away, leaving me as the unwitting volunteer. I spent about a half hour kissing a dead guy. In the meantime, one of the spectators tried walking off with my surfrod till my buddy spotted him. I'll see if I can post pictures.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Unbound said:


> I spent about a half hour kissing a dead guy


dang son!...... don't believe i'dda told that one!

<grin!>


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

*Big Squid*

Humbolt Squid.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Fish Sticks............*



gulf_addict said:


> pipefish from 290' of water while fishing live bait last summer. Kicked my butt, thought it was a huge grouper.


Should have cut it up into smaller pieces and made fish sticks...LOL
Good pick though.....


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

I once winched up a wheelchair at North Baker. I always wondered what happened to the crippled angler. He was either a real PITA to everybody on-board or a miracle happened to him and he tossed it overboard. We still joke about my "Wheelchair Grouper".


----------



## feeder (Aug 20, 2006)

Unbound said:


> Caught a dead guy while surf fishing SPI a few years ago. I was afraid it was some dude who was swimming around there got tangled up in my line and drowned. I went out and swam him in and was immediately surrounded by spectators, and then this guy jumps on him and starts CPR and yells for someone else to start mouth-to-mouth. All the spectators turned around and walked away, leaving me as the unwitting volunteer. I spent about a half hour kissing a dead guy. In the meantime, one of the spectators tried walking off with my surfrod till my buddy spotted him. I'll see if I can post pictures.


Um yeah, I think you win with this story :rotfl:


----------



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

one mad bird


----------



## Hit The Deck! (Aug 23, 2006)

A 12' x 12' lobster trap off the pier in San Luis Obispo


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I was achored up near the draw bridge at Pelican Island, got ready to raise the achor with the electric windlass, the rear of the boat started coming up in the air and then the windlass kicked the breaker. I had snagged an underwater cable of some sort (looked like a huge telephone line, never did see either end of it, don't know if it was connected to anything or not).

Thankfully I had a backup, handheld vhf...I called one of my buddies over and it took us about an hour to get me loose of that thing, too much pressure to get loose of the windlass by hand cranking. Took a bit of some engineering to figure out of to get loose. WEIRD EXPERIENCE!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that was the drain plug chain to the gulf , glad you didn't pull it all the way out.......


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

While drum fishing off the Dike Marina Pier way back in the 80's. I had caught 5 or 6 fish, my buddy hadn't caught any. I hooked up with another fish and handed him the rod. He was having a heck of a time trying to get the fish in and thought it was just a complete monster, i reminded him that he was an idiot and pointed the fish out to him on top of the water. he finally gave up and I took the rod back over and got the fish up to the pier. A perfectly legal drum. I noticed it had a line wrapped around it when we got it on the pier, so we pulled in one half of the line and it to had a legal drum on it, then we pulled up the other half of the line and it had a 5 foot boat rod with some kind of chinese reel on it..It appearently had gotten jerked out of some shoemakers boat because the drag was dead locked.. I fished with the reel for a couple seasons and finally got it exploded on something, then the line broke. Oh well....


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

an octopus...........I was totally amazed my how "sticky" their suction cups are. I had to practically pry him off the deck, no way was I going to grab him with my hands. Talk about wicked looking eyes too..........


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Was fishing off of the Dirty Pelican pier in Bolivar back in college. Had a new Penn reel and rod set out. Apparently had set the drag too tight, two clicks and over the rail goes my rod and reel. Boy, did I let a few choice words go. Thirty minutes later I see a 3 foot blacktip swim by under the lights, drop a piece of cut mullet in front of him, he takes it. I reel him up and low and behold, he's got a hook in his mouth w/ a line coming off of it. Pulled up my new rod and reel. Felt like I'd won the lotto.


TW


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

That's funny, I was just about to tell that story! Ah the good ol' days of sleeping on the nasty planks of the Pelican.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Heat of the summer fishing with Tim and Fonz and it was HOT! We were tied up to a rig and I hooked into something big off the bottom. I would fight it up and he'd take a little back. This went on for a good 20 minutes and I was sweating profusely and **** near on borderline heat stroke. Finally when we saw color it was a 25lb piece of coral that had broke off the rig leg and was hooked perfectly in the corner of it's mouth...........


----------



## DeepSeaBudaTexas (Jun 28, 2006)

GinMan said:


> Heat of the summer fishing with Tim and Fonz and it was HOT! We were tied up to a rig and I hooked into something big off the bottom. I would fight it up and he'd take a little back. This went on for a good 20 minutes and I was sweating profusely and **** near on borderline heat stroke. Finally when we saw color it was a 25lb piece of coral that had broke off the rig leg and was hooked perfectly in the corner of it's mouth...........


nothing better than catching those big ol coral fish.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

daryl hannah


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Wierdest Catches*

I've got 2....
Back in '76 we were fishing at the South Pass of the Mississippi. A Large
Manta Ray got caught on our anchor rope. It towed us for about 30 minutes
or so covering about 3 miles...We got it within about 20' of the bow of
my 20' Mako...It was at least 12' across it's back...We managed to get loose
without cutting the rope which was a miracle in and of itself....

About '98 we were fishing a near a rig, West of the South Pass when 
we "Got Hung Up" on some rig trash...on a 50lb rig...We drifted away
as James retreived the "trash". After about 10-15 minutes James got
the "trash" up....It was the Ugliest Eel I'd ever seen...It was about 6'
long, about 6"-7" thick, had a pointed nose, a giant mouth with 2
rows of sharp teeth, and Rusty Red and Gray bands it's entire length....
I have since found out that it was a "King Snake Eel" Normally I'd land 
the fish and remove the hook...BUT we just cut this thing off and 
went our way....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Found this out near Boomvang, but forgot to write down the coordinates.

THE JAMMER


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

See - circle hooks work!



GinMan said:


> Heat of the summer fishing with Tim and Fonz and it was HOT! We were tied up to a rig and I hooked into something big off the bottom. I would fight it up and he'd take a little back. This went on for a good 20 minutes and I was sweating profusely and **** near on borderline heat stroke. Finally when we saw color it was a 25lb piece of coral that had broke off the rig leg and was hooked perfectly in the corner of it's mouth...........


----------



## DallasKeith (Aug 12, 2005)

*Oilfish*

Oilfish & groupers from bottom of Tequila rig. I think the Oilfish is still a TX state record and gulf of Mexico water body record, 62 lbs.


----------



## DallasKeith (Aug 12, 2005)

*Grouper*

These are a few of many caught on the Miss Vickie out of Sabine Pass on a 72hr charter back in the early 90's.


----------



## DallasKeith (Aug 12, 2005)

*Caution! blood, dead shark*

This was considered rare in the early 90's, cause not too many were fishing deep and 110 miles out back then and not too many were reporting Makos in the gulf, except the longliners. This one was caught at Little Sister on the surface


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet pants in the oilfish pic!! :tongue:

Jeff


DallasKeith said:


> Oilfish & groupers from bottom of Tequila rig. I think the Oilfish is still a TX state record and gulf of Mexico water body record, 62 lbs.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Hammer Time!



AL-umineum said:


> Sweet pants in the oilfish pic!! :tongue:
> 
> Jeff


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Gold & Silver...Mostly...Cannon and Musket balls. Lots of 16th and 17th centry bottles...A bronze ships bell.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

No pics, but the strangest thing that I ever caught was when I was about 16 years old. I caught an octopus. It wasn't so much that it was strange, but I caught it in Corpus Christi bay. That was probably a very rare catch for the bay. I released the octopus and only have the memory...which you brought back with this post. Thanks!


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

chiefcharlie said:


> Gold & Silver...Mostly...Cannon and Musket balls. Lots of 16th and 17th centry bottles...A bronze ships bell.


 I just figured out how to become the world's richest potlicker!


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

I hooked and landed a whitewall tire at the "intersection rigs" just inshore of Tequila in 250' of water while fishing for AJ's. The "fight" lasted for the better part of an hour. I thought I had a big grouper. That tire kicked my &^*&! What is wierd is that a little red fish stayed with the tire (I guess it's home) all the way to the surface. I promise that a tire will out fight a bucket. *LOL* Oh, I want to mention that the tire was released and unhurt. I did not get the serial number.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

I grew up in Miami, and would go fishing in the Everglades when I was younger. One day I was fishing with a spoon and I somehow hooked the tail of 11ft alligator. Needless to say he was not too happy and I eventually had to cut the line as the hook was buried in his tail. 


I also wondered whatever happened to that spoon...


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

Dem some awesome pants there Keith!!!!!!!!!! LOL....

J.J.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

We pulled up about a #300 piece of the VA Fogg, including bow rail on the anchor one time.
Took 4 of us tag teaming it..
released, somewhat harmed.

recently out of Venice a buddy caught and released a nice slot pelican..

a


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Funniest thing I saw hooked was last year, fishing with Lordbater and team Sponge, I was sitting on one side of the boatAndy is in the center and Jerry is on the other side of the boat, dropping for snapper, all of a sudden, Jerrys rod tip goes almost all the way to the water, about the time he says "Oh S***" Flipper becomes airborn on my side of the boat, prolly 6 or 8 feet away. Snapped the line pretty quick, but he was not a happy camper. only time I ever saw a dolphin take a hook.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

dallasrick said:


> Funniest thing I saw hooked was last year, fishing with Lordbater and team Sponge, I was sitting on one side of the boatAndy is in the center and Jerry is on the other side of the boat, dropping for snapper, all of a sudden, Jerrys rod tip goes almost all the way to the water, about the time he says "Oh S***" Flipper becomes airborn on my side of the boat, prolly 6 or 8 feet away. Snapped the line pretty quick, but he was not a happy camper. only time I ever saw a dolphin take a hook.


Ditto on the dolphin, but mine was at the Mansfield Jetties, the S.O.B. went airborne after taking out a ****load of line and then SNAP! My little sister was with me...pretty cool.
P.S. I have also caught monster mullet on rod and reel at Jim's Pier....LOL


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

we caught a dead guy in baffin bay when he finaly came up we all went oh @#@# then my buddys dad says real calm" like ok boy we have to load him up " after much heveing and hoing "that guy must have had 200lbs of water in him " we rolled him on board and called the CG . turns out a plane had crashed and they were looking for this guy to pop up .


----------



## King_Tarpon (Nov 2, 2006)

Strangest thing I ever pulled up has to be from Fourth of July last year. We have a canal house in Sea Isle and I left a line sitting out in the canal while we were getting the BBQ pit fired up. Went to check it a few minutes later fully expecting to have simply lost my bait, there had been a ton of boat traffic so I figured no way I'd be lucky enough to catch something. Started to reel it in and sure enough something heavy was pulling right back. I pulled and yanked for 5-6 minutes, finally got it up, and to my extreme surprise Old Glory flopped down on the deck at my feet.

Had a rain storm a few days before and it must of gotten ripped off of someone's flag holder. No way I was going to throw away the American flag so I hosed it off and now she's flying proudly from our second story balcony

:flag:


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

probably a bug eyed dog fish while fishing in canada in port


----------



## Bigred1 (Dec 24, 2005)

Nothing unusual I guess but we should have set some kind of record. 
We caught 12 or 14 in one day last month diving on our ballyhoo.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

yakfisher said:


> Tis a Blenny


Here's another!


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I 'd have to say the weirdest thing I have caught would have been a Budweiser bottle. Then a few minutes later, another. I was thinking someone threw my line out with it on there. So I start calling people names, when I reel in something else..... Low and behold, another beer bottle. That would make 3. Looks like my secret spot isn't so secret...


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

expressfish said:


> an octopus...........I was totally amazed my how "sticky" their suction cups are. I had to practically pry him off the deck, no way was I going to grab him with my hands. Talk about wicked looking eyes too..........


I caught one that I could not get out of the boat. This thing wrapped around my hand, around this bucket I tried to put him in, crawled along the boat and left on his own... I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

*Octopus*



DMC said:


> I caught one that I could not get out of the boat. This thing wrapped around my hand, around this bucket I tried to put him in, crawled along the boat and left on his own... I wasn't disappointed.


Had a simular thing happen. We were coming in from the end of the jetties at Port A and were bumping bait off the bottom. Caught a octopus, its head was about the size of a small cantalope, arms about 30" tip to tip. We shook it off put the line back in and caught another soon as the line hit bottom. This one we netted, big mistake, it stuck to the boat, got wrapped in the net, tried to grab everything in sight. We just let it untangle itself and it went back into the water. Happened rather quickly, but seemed like forever.


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

I've caught a few octopus, those things are a bit creepy. Same thing, left the boat on his own, cause I wasn't touchin' him!!


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Two pelicans thru the beaks on one hook with capt. Eddie. I think he took them home to his fiance and stewed them up with some pogies.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

What are y'all catching the octopus on? Can't believe nobody eats them here. You have to beat it with a hammer to tenderize it but pretty good to eat.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I woulda liked to seen the eater!!!
Actually, I didn't catch this, but it's worth seein' again!


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Batboy0068 said:


> CastAway fishing rod with shimano calcutta 250dc still fish with it today


Haha nice a calcutta 250dc a $200 rod. Someones hurting.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

1st incident in Marco Island, FL, I was fishing on a bulkhead and I had one of my extra rods out of the water lying on a picnic bench w/ a plastic curly tail grub on it. I heard some commotion and turned around just in time to see some huge shorebird flying off w/ the grub in its mouth and my rod in tow. The rod flew into the water w/ the bird still dragging it submarine style and I could only watch, opened mouth in complete disbelief. The bird ultimately landed about 7 houses down the canal, and I snuck over there and found my grub lying on the deck. It still had the line on it and I was able to pull my rig back in.

2nd incident in Marco Island (same trip), I was bottom fishing by a bridge and was checking my bait when I felt like I snagged something. Turned out it was a huge ~16" Conch that had actually pulled my bait into its shell and gotten hooked. I would have kept it, but I wasn't sure how legal that would be, so I threw it back.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*big one*

fishin the end of the TC Dike one mornin for drum and clicker went off and started peelin line, fought the thing for 30 minutes and landed a folding lawn chair, ever time i reeled the thing would open and get pulled by the dang current, was released on shore for anothewr to sit in later.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Arlon, my son caught a croaker about 8" long without a tail. Faught pretty good for not having a tail.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Just look at my avatar. Weirdest thing I have ever seen. Buddy caught it, didn't put up much of a fight... just kinda swam in circles.

Went with the Get Bent theme!


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

*re*

i am not sure about strange. But at three o'clock in the morning and 1 1/2 beers later this thing gave me second thoughts about sleeping on the deck of my boat.
jason


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> that was the drain plug chain to the gulf , glad you didn't pull it all the way out.......


Something like this could have hapened. 
"In 1980 Texaco was doing exploratory drilling for oil in Lake Peigneur, a shallow man-made lake near New Iberia, LA. Although many of the facts from that day are lost, what we do know is that someone miscalculated and drilled right through the lake and into a salt mine below.
It's generally accepted that the drill punctured the roof of the third level of the mine. This created an opening in the bottom of the lake, similar to removing the drain plug from a bathtub. The lake then drained into the hole, expanding the size of that hole as the soil and salt were washed into the mine by the rushing water, filling the enormous caverns left by the removal of salt over the years.

The resultant whirlpool sucked in the drilling platform, eleven barges, many trees and some of the surrounding terrain. Local media reports at the time stated that at least one fisherman had to abandon his small boat in the mud and walk back to shore, as his boat was now sitting on the lake bed, with him still sitting in it.

So much water drained into those caverns that the flow of the Delcambre canal that usually empties the lake into Vermilion Bay was reversed, making the canal a temporary inlet. This backflow created, for a few days, the tallest waterfall ever in the state of Louisiana, at 150 feet (50 m), as the lake refilled with salt water from the Delcambre Canal and Vermilion Bay.

The drilling company, Texaco and Wilson Brothers paid $32 million (USD) to Diamond Crystal and $12.8 million to nearby Live Oak Gardens in out-of-court settlements to compensate for the damage caused".


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

*This ones pretty weird*

My buddy caught this one on a chunk while Tuna fishing.


----------



## bagman (Sep 2, 2004)

*chum churner*

If anyone catches my chum churner at the north jetties.....give me a call


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

rhale said:


> My buddy caught this one on a chunk while Tuna fishing.


tahts the biggest ribbon fish Ive ever seen.....State Record?

it would definately take 1 hell of a Kingfish to hit that one.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

It is a Snake Mackeral ! hwell:



shanker said:


> tahts the biggest ribbon fish Ive ever seen.....State Record?
> 
> it would definately take 1 hell of a Kingfish to hit that one.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

When I was a kid we lived in south Fla. and fished the bridges on the keys a lot. We generally used big penn reels to catch tarpon and sharks. My brother in law went to cast and when he did his hook got too far back and he snagged a tractor truck doing about 60mph down US 1. I was laughing so hard I almost fell off the bridge. When my brother in law finally recovered from the thumb burns I almost went off the bridge again. Any time I needed to take a jab at him all I had to do was mention that 18 wheeler he foul hooked. Gloves would come off. He never did see the humor in it and I still laugh my buns off everytime I visualize that expression on his face. I can still hear him and the reel screaming.. Wasn't from the deep and I don't have a picture but it was hilarious (to me anyway)! RIP Rocky.. Arlon


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Arlon said:


> When I was a kid we lived in south Fla. and fished the bridges on the keys a lot. We generally used big penn reels to catch tarpon and sharks. My brother in law went to cast and when he did his hook got too far back and he snagged a tractor truck doing about 60mph down US 1. I was laughing so hard I almost fell off the bridge. When my brother in law finally recovered from the thumb burns I almost went off the bridge again. Any time I needed to take a jab at him all I had to do was mention that 18 wheeler he foul hooked. Gloves would come off. He never did see the humor in it and I still laugh my buns off everytime I visualize that expression on his face. I can still hear him and the reel screaming.. Wasn't from the deep and I don't have a picture but it was hilarious (to me anyway)! RIP Rocky.. Arlon


OK, Now I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there............

I think I would have to have "East Bound and Down" on the CD every time he got in the boat.

Exactly how do you set the drag when fishing for an 18 Wheeler?

Do you check the weather the night before or the weigh stations?

Do you have to get a Saltwater AND a DPS Stamp on your fishing license?

Oh I could go on for DAYS with this one.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

En Fuego said:


> OK, Now I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there............
> 
> I think I would have to have "East Bound and Down" on the CD every time he got in the boat.
> 
> ...


What's the daily bag limit on semi's? Probably 25, they're as plentiful as catfish. Mack, Peterbilt...it would be aggregate.

I haven't seen the tackle that could handle the run from a big rig, unless you were fishing with a construction crane. With one of them polished silver sillouettes of a girl's body as the lure. Son!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Brazman - did we just hijack this thread or hitch-hike this thread?

So would his brother in law be considered a "Rubber Duck" hunter?

Gives a whole new meaning to "Bandit" rig, now don't it??

Take me home Jerry Lee!!!!!


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Would you be called a fisherman or a highwayman?

Next thing you know, we'll be comparing license plates instead of spots on a Bull Red. "oooh, yours has 7 plates, one from Canada! Son!"

Which would be more exciting, hearing the slurp/splash of a fish smacking a topwater, or the vvvvvvvVVVVVVVVVRRRROOOOOOOOOOoooooooommmm as those big rigs zoom by for the hookup?!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Best way to catch em is with MANN'S new Lot Lizards!!

a


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

lordbater said:


> Best way to catch em is with MANN'S new Lot Lizards!!
> 
> a


now THAT is funny right there, i don't care who you are...if you don't think that's funny, then get the heck outta here 'cause that's funny!!!

rbt2


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Greens for Arlon and En Fuego, that there was too funny.


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

How would you like to pull into a rest stop and find a big chunk of bait and about 200 yards of line tangled arround your rig.
The senarios to explain how that happened flying circles through your brain.
Too funny.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Here is my weirdest catch so far.....and may I recommend, never, NEVER try and snag a snake with a topwater....it works TOO well and they are he!! to get off the hook without killing it! (seemed like a good idea at the time!)


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Saltwater: a sunken life jacket.
Freshwater: a good-sized snapping turtle - snagged by a hind foot.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Not as good as some, but an oscillating fan from Conn Brown harbor. Probably fell off a shrimp boat.

That thread highway jacked semi story is to funny.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

freespool said:


> What are y'all catching the octopus on? Can't believe nobody eats them here. You have to beat it with a hammer to tenderize it but pretty good to eat.


Ive personally caught 3 of them. The first one I was afraid to put in the boat. The second one I put in the boat and wished I hadn't, but we tried to eat it. WAY TOO TOUGH! So I used the rest of it for snapper bait. Even with triggers around it stay'd on the hook for a while. The 3rd one was used for snapper bait only. They are a hand full out of the water. They were all about the same size 3' and they all were caught at the same rig, same year. The rig was the Tenaco some time around 1979.

On 7-3-06 my nephew caught a type of Scorpion fish. At first I thought it was a toadfish. I wish I had taken a better pic of it.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

In August of this year my sister and her family took there new boat off shore so we took the Irish Rover as well we both were tied up to an old gas rig about 6 miles out of Port A my sister throwing a plug when I heard my Brother-in-law start yelling seem sis had hooked him just above the right eye brow. Now to see the look on both of their faces was priceless I almost wet myself but he is a good sprot told her see caught it she had to clean it we are still laughing about it.


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

A nice flounder.... on the bottom in 150' of water out of Port M this year.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Arlon, 
Thank you! I haven't laughed that hard in along time.
Yakfishin


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> Gold & Silver...Mostly...Cannon and Musket balls. Lots of 16th and 17th centry bottles...A bronze ships bell.


Now that's amazing! The only thing I've found while diving is a 16th century Rum Bottle (the brown bottles with the short neck), only had one small chip. I don't use a metal detector, just happened see part of the bottle peaking out of the coral.


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

If you're counting anchor snags, I hooked a '36 Ford Coupe in a glacial lake on the side of Mount Hood. It had apparently fallen through the ice back in the 40's. We tried to winch it out but there were too many stumps. The Forest Service brought in a wrecker a few days later and dragged it away.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Hooking the semi is classic, I laughed until I had tears.


----------



## JUEVOS (Aug 6, 2007)

*About 20 miles out of Freeport*

Never seen one of these before.........


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, you ain't been fishing too much have ya!

If you fish in Texas and you ain't caught one of them things, you ain't been fishing in Texas!!!



JUEVOS said:


> Never seen one of these before.........


----------



## JUEVOS (Aug 6, 2007)

Actually no....freshwater convert ...finally have a boat that i can get out a little ways offshore and have made about 5 trips out of Freeport.....still learnin'......My buddy (the one in the pic) said he used to catch those off the jetties in california, can't remember what he called it......


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Its a toadfish


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone with kids that are now in their upper 20s-lower 30s remember Boglins? They were little gremlin/creature looking handpuppets, made out of really soft jiggly rubber. Toadfish face reminds me of a Boglin.


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 19, 2006)

Fishing TKA king fish tournament out of freeport labor day 06, wife and I were fishing south east lump..............getting butt kicked with 5/6 footers...............lost downrigger, chum churner, and breakfast............All the sudden wife caught a bottle nosed dolphin on snapper slapper w/cigar minnow. It took about 300 yards at first...thouht it was a tornament wining kingfish....... NOT!!!! ., just a dee dee dee, dolphin. Very rare catch.....


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

luckycharms said:


> Fishing TKA king fish tournament out of freeport labor day 06, wife and I were fishing south east lump..............getting butt kicked with 5/6 footers...............lost downrigger, chum churner, and breakfast............All the sudden wife caught a bottle nosed dolphin on snapper slapper w/cigar minnow. It took about 300 yards at first...thouht it was a tornament wining kingfish....... NOT!!!! ., just a dee dee dee, dolphin. Very rare catch.....


lol I bet that was A thrill, I have only heard of a few ever getting hooked and I can't imagin how hard they fight..


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

*Mantis Shrimp*

*Mantis Shrimp*. The most vicious creature in the ocean. 

Link 1

link II


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

AKA Sea Lice. Nasty lookin creatures.


galvetraz said:


> *Mantis Shrimp*. The most vicious creature in the ocean.
> 
> Link 1
> 
> link II


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Mantis shrimp*

Mantis shrimp are also known as "thumb splitters". They have lightening-fast clenchers that are razor sharp and they are not hesitant to use this defense. Larger ones are edible. They taste like chic....., naaaa, they taste like shrimp!


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

I was about to eat that thing it was about a foot long and it looked like a lobster tail. Didnt know *** it was though. Some people keep them as pets. The next one is going in the steamer.



mredman said:


> Mantis shrimp are also known as "thumb splitters". They have lightening-fast clenchers that are razor sharp and they are not hesitant to use this defense. Larger ones are edible. They taste like chic....., naaaa, they taste like shrimp!


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Sea Lice Are **** Good Oversive Drum Bait


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

KYLE said:


> Sea Lice Are **** Good Oversive Drum Bait


Amen to that, caught my first BU with the things last yr.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Coolest thing I ever hooked was a manta ray off the Chandelier Islands. Line started flying off the reel and I looked up as it jumped with my mirrolure in its wing, and when it hit the water, the 12# mono broke - still a snapshot in my memory of the manta ray clearing the water. I never did convince my dad it was a manta ray, but I saw what I saw.

Then there was the time I was trolling for kings off Marco Island, FL. I was the 1st up and grabbed the rod when I saw a hit. Fish started coming in easily and then all of a sudden drag started screaming and line peeling off the trolling reel - I thought, ***, these FL kings can sure fight. Then I heard the captain say "oh $^&@!, d*&# porpoise". I asked what do I do - he said keep fighting him, he wanted his spoon back! All the lines were cleared and for several minutes me and the porpoise had a tug-o-war. He had the king crosswise in his mouth like a dog with a newspaper. Finally the porpoise let go at boatside and I had a crushed king.

I've caught both a seagull and pelican. Both times I got as much line back as I could and cut the line - both birds were real ****** off. I had a business acquaintance fishing with me one time and he caught a seagull. I told him to cut the line, but he insisted (over many of my warnings and saying there's lots of seagulls out there, one won't be missed) to unhook/untangle the bird. He got a fishing towel over the bird, got the line almost off the bird before the seagull pecked his hand! He almost fell out of the boat getting away from that bird which was now flapping around in the boat. I was laughing so hard I almost couldn't cut the line - seems that pecking seagull took away all of his desire to untangle it. Then of all things he wanted me to take the plastic seal off my new first aid kit (which I reluctantly did as he was bleeding all over the boat). Moral of the story - cut the line.


----------



## fishinboone1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Seagulls are no biggy, just place a towel are shirt over their eyes and they go totally calm. I have done it many of times.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*My most Notiable Weird Catches*

We caught a 6'+ King Snake Eel...It looked kinda like a Moray Eel, but it had 2 rows of
teeth needle teeth with rust color and gray bands. It was Double Ugly...Normally, 
at that time, I brought everything into the boat to retreive the hook...Not this thang...
It got a longline release...
And I had a 12'-14' Manta Ray on my anchor line once...That adventure lasted about
25 minutes and covered about 3 miles of the Gulf...off the South Pass of the Mississippi
River.
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*CruddoCurado*

While fishing for flatties around Key Allegro, Rockport. It musta' fallen out of the boat in the main channel at idle speed somehow. CF?


----------

